# How Many Pumilio Babies at 1 Time



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So my nancy female was looking a bit haggard over the last 3 - 4 weeks, I knew she was feeding tads so I was not concerned and made sure she got 2 - 3 small meals per day. Well now I know why I as I found the 5th baby she fed out, that's the most I have ever had 1 female Pumilio produce. I am not sure all will live as a couple were pretty thin but no spindly on any of them. It made me wonder if anyone else has gotten that number at one time from 1 female...I seem to remember somebody saying they got 7 but not sure if it was from 1 female. Oh well, off to start more spring tail cultures...


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

My Vulture Point female raises a LOT of babies. Last batch was 5, and the one before that was 6. More actually morphed out, but there was one or two that did not make it. I actually separated the pair for after the last clutch came out of the broms because I did not want them to burn themselves out.
Good luck with the babies.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

My vulture point pair actually spat out 7 right before I sold them. It was only 1 girl in the viv and that was the largest batch at once she ever gave us. It was usually 2-3 at a time, Maybe it was their final effort to get us to keep them. LOL. I have 6 clutches in their viv at once and counted 23 eggs in total. All were fertile and all turned to tads. Even transported all of them. But only raised the 7. During that entire feeding period she never lost a bit of size to her though.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

7 is the most Ive ever had from one female, from my spotted eldorado. I've gotten 9 from a 1.2 caucheros, but it took a lot of springs to get them all through the froglet stage. I'd say 3-4 is more typical from most of my Pumilio and 2-3 for escudo.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So I sold a productive pair of Escudo (really stupid...add it to the list) and pulled their juvy's/froglets, so far 10 and counting. This is in a 15" x 20" x 24" tank, I had seen 4 or 5 at a time and knew there were more but never did I dream I would pull 10 out. They are all nicely residing in my 94 corner and I hope there are several females because I still have 3 acclimated male imports waiting for females in another tank.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I had a clutch of 9 eggs a few weeks ago from my Rio Teribe pair, but 3 or 4 of them weren't fertilized. The remaining eggs disappeared so I'm hoping she's taking care of at least 5 tads right now. Very odd considering she usually only lays 2-3 at a time.

Mark, keep me in mind when those Escudo start breeding. They are definitely high on my list of "must-haves".


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I got 7 or 8 out of my salt creek. Basti, I commonly get 4-5. Escudo... ok, forget about them.... 3 max.... LOL... I would be impress with anyone get 4 or more....


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

These were 3 obvious generations, just weird they escaped me...10 escaped me, sad, where's my name tag.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

At least they didn't escape both you and the tank


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually since I touched them all, anyone need 10 male Escudo???


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

markpulawski said:


> Actually since I touched them all, anyone need 10 male Escudo???


Are you really sure your name isn't Nick ?

Oh soddit 6 RFB.... 5 RH the RH aren't even pums,just bigger, I'm learning ..........it's a hard world bro.

Sorry Mark I know you'll give payback, I just couldn't help this one

best always 

Stu


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got 7 eggs from my Baru, I will be happy if I get one froglet. Lol


----------

